# Bear Attack Photo



## JD (Jan 21, 2001)

I have a photo of a man that was attacked by a bear I do not have the details on this to confirm it. The photo is NOT for a weak stomach person and Im not sure I want to post it without permission it is that bad, but will email it to someone if you would like to see it. PM me with a email and I'll send it to you. If I get any info on it Ill share it with you, again I do not know where, when or how this happened. 

Jim


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Holy ****.


----------



## JD (Jan 21, 2001)

Well I have sent the photo out to a few of you what do you think? Thunderhead do you think it would be ok to post?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Man, I don't know. It is really graphic.
I'm not the one to ask, Trout would be your man.


----------



## JD (Jan 21, 2001)

As some of you can see I have to send it from my yahoo mail because I dont know how to attach it using the pm system. If anyone would still like to see it email me at [email protected] I can attach it better from there.


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Its pretty graphic. I would love to here the story on it. Where did you get the pic from? I've been bear hunting a few times. It will make me think twice before walking through those woods up in Canada where I've hunted them at.


----------



## JD (Jan 21, 2001)

Im trying my best to get the photo out to you guys, but what would help is if someone could get it to trout to see what he thinks maybe we could blur out some things. I got the photo from a friend who got it from a friend from WI. I still do not know anything about it other than it came with the title of Bear attack. I was hoping someone had heard about it or read a story on it. Im being flooded with emails so if we could get something posted it would help. If I miss you Im sorry but Im trying.

JD


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

You might try sending it to Steve. I'm sure he could make the decision in Trout's absence.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

The picture does look real, but I can't get past the left leg "posed" like that. I'm pretty sure a bear wouldn't leave it like that and I don't think the medical people would have a reason to position it that way. 
That's for sending me the picture JD.
L & O


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

..... well, I DID promise to NOT hurl...... thanks for sending it. Yup.. VERY graphic indeed. I can hardly believe the size of the teeth marks! I can only hope he died quickly.

Too bad we can't send this to all those in California that voted to ban bear hunting. Now lions and bears are killing pets and people..... maybe they'd think of reinstating hunting seasons out there!

VERY interested in learning the details of this..... where did it take place, how long ago, under what situation (was he stalked? cubs involved?, etc.) This SURE makes one think ... and take extra cautions in bear country.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, JD-

Extremely graphic ! I don't think an open post is such a good idea....

Why not post it to your photo gallery? That way, those who are interested can just open it and look?

Facinating, in a maudlin way.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

I would like to see it so please e-mail it to me


----------



## JD (Jan 21, 2001)

Ok people I can't keep up, I'm going to email it to Steve and see if it would be ok to put in my photo gallery like prtyMolusk said. So please hold on and if your not getting it from me check with the others who got it. If you could do this for me it would save me some time thanks.

I did not think I would get this kind of response from everyone. I do not have any details but if anyone does find out please share it with us. Im going to wait for Steve to respond to my email and then go from there. I know that I missed people when sending the photo out, so like I said check with others to see if you can get it as this has overloaded my email and PM. Im glad I didnt just post the photo, I probably would have been banned from the site.


----------



## dugfish (Jan 11, 2002)

looks like he is checking for a pulse??


----------



## JD (Jan 21, 2001)

Ok I cannot post this photo on the forum or gallery and I have to agree with Steve on this. So if anyone could help me out by sending it to people who would like to see it, I would be grateful for your help. I did not mean this to be sick or to gross anyone out I just was not sure if anyone has seen anything like this from a wild animal. Ill keep trying to get it to all who ask just use the yahoo email its easer for me to send from there. 

JD


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'd like to see it when the chance comes. You've peaked my interest. Thanks.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Frank was excited about his new rifle, and decided to try bear
hunting. He traveled up to Alaska, spotted a small brown bear and shot it. Right after, there was a tap on his shoulder and he
turned around to see a big black bear.

The black bear said, "That was a very bad mistake... that was my
cousin and I'm going to give you two choices..."Either I maul you
to death or we have sex."

After considering briefly, Frank decided to accede to the latter
alternative. So the black bear has his way with Frank. Even though he felt sore for two weeks, Frank soon recovered and vowed revenge.

He headed out on another trip back to Alaska, where he found the black bear and shot it dead. Right after, there was another tap on his shoulder. This time a huge grizzly bear stood right next to him. The grizzly said, "That was a big mistake, Frank. That was my cousin and you've got two choices. Either I maul you to death or we have rough sex."

Again, Frank thought it was better to cooperate with the grizzly
bear than be mauled to death. So the grizzly has his way with
Frank. Although he survived, it took several months before Frank
was fully recovered.

Now Frank was completely outraged, so he headed back to Alaska and managed to track down that grizzly bear and shoot it. He felt sweet revenge, but then, moments later there was a tap on his shoulder. He turned around to find a giant polar bear standing there.

The polar bear looked at him very sadly and said, "Admit it Frank;
you don't come here for the hunting, do you??"


----------



## Mark Harmes (Oct 10, 2002)

As a first time bear hunter this year, ya'll have captured my imagination. Anyone who has the picture please email to me. That was my biggest fear in August ( in Canada) was mama bear showing up with her cub, and me with my longbow would be bear chow.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm still betting that this is fake.
L & O


----------

